# AC/DC's Black Ice!



## F.M.G. (Jun 9, 2008)

Did anyone here get ahold of it too? I think that Skies on Fire alone destroys anything on Back In Black.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I plan on getting it and giving it a complete going over prior to the concert in January.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

F.M.G. said:


> I think that Skies on Fire alone destroys anything on Back In Black.


That's a stretch but it's an ok record. There's a few decent songs on it, more than I expected.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm somewhat bothered that they are only selling it at Wal Mart and I boycott that place.. So guess I won't get it prior to the show.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

You can order it through acdc.com but you would prolly have to pay shipping charges as well.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> You can order it through acdc.com but you would prolly have to pay shipping charges as well.


I rather that than give my money to Wal Mart. thanks for the tip!


----------



## F.M.G. (Jun 9, 2008)

hoser said:


> That's a stretch but it's an ok record. There's a few decent songs on it, more than I expected.


I've been a huge fan ever since I was 5 or 6, and I never really got what was so special about BIB. It's alright, but I'll take BI over it any day. Powerage was Bon's finest hour, Black Ice is Brians IMO. 

And as for the whole Wal Mart thing, that's only in the states. We can get it at a real record store up here.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

What happened to RnR "stickin it to the man". AC/DC + Wal-Mart. What's the world coming to? I was very disappointed to see the "AC/DC exclusively at Wal-Mart" campaign. Disgusting. 

Starbuck: I refuse to shop there as well. Can't stand that place.

Looking forward to hearing Black Ice though.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

I am pretty impressed by the anti-Walmart movement here! I have never stepped a foot inside a Walmart store in my life and I never will. I salute all those who don't!:smilie_flagge17:

I was pretty bummed when I found out Walmart had exclusivity to the new AC/DC cd but relieved to find that was only in the states. 

I haven't heard the whole Black Ice cd but its sounding good so far. Too say it rocks Back In Black is a little premature though.


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

F.M.G. said:


> I've been a huge fan ever since I was 5 or 6, and I never really got what was so special about BIB. It's alright, but I'll take BI over it any day. Powerage was Bon's finest hour, Black Ice is Brians IMO.
> 
> And as for the whole Wal Mart thing, that's only in the states. We can get it at a real record store up here.


I think you have to put into context the timeframe that BIB came out: we were at the height of the New Wave's heavy synthesizer influence and most Rock bands were adding more-and-more keyboards to their sound. AC/DC flew in the face of that. They were a band on the rise because of the success of Highway to Hell. I believe his death added to the allure of the new album with a new lead singer. 

You can read Brian's feelings about the whole Walmart deal if you care to.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I havent heard the new CD, yet, but BIB didnt get to be there highest selling CD for no reason.. I dont think they have had a " every song strong CD since.
And why are we Anti-walmart.. They hire Canadians that need jobs , and keep other store prices in line. Walmart was the first store lower the price of bread , milk and eggs, in my area and the other's followed.. why do they follow , why don't they lead.

Rick


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i cant get into any acdc since bib-
a lot of that stuff on that album was written before bon died.
everything since has been un-exciting
they still put on a hell of a live show, but the material doesnt do it for me.

i dont understand the wal-mart thing.
they opened one up in st catharines 2 blocks from my home when i was supporting a family on $10.00 an hour. a fekking godsend. couldnt afford a conscience, and now we could actually buy clothes for the kids. wal-mart may be evil, but theres lots of good canadian folks who need the wal-marts and the dollar stores and all that, or they cant get the basic stuff they need. regular canadian stores are for the wealthy.


----------



## no_mojo (Oct 14, 2008)

I still need to pick that CD up... the single ain't bad.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

the wal-mart deal guarantees a platinum album on ship day becase wal-mart purchase the albums..


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

F.M.G. said:


> I've been a huge fan ever since I was 5 or 6, and I never really got what was so special about BIB. It's alright, but I'll take BI over it any day. Powerage was Bon's finest hour, Black Ice is Brians IMO.
> 
> And as for the whole Wal Mart thing, that's only in the states. We can get it at a real record store up here.


Fair enough. IMO ACDC haven't made a cohesive album with Brian since BIB. He sounds better than he has in a long time on Black Ice but the songs just aren't there. Out of all the Bon stuff I think Live at Atlantic Studios is my favorite, although Powerage does have Riff Raff on it.


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

OK, I've been listening to this album for a few weeks now. Here's what drives me nuts about it: the majority of songs go riff - lyric - riff - lyric. Ugh. Talk about formulaic. BIB has very little of that. i.e. Everybody's playing all the time.

Decibel and Stormy May Day sound like something Ted Nugent and George Thorogood would have written respectively. Big Jack's my favourite thus far.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Ac/dc*

I really like AC/DC, but i know what you mean.. that would drive me crazy too...And its so easy Not to do.
The music i like has stayed about the same but, i hate when a lead guitar is screaming behine the lyrics..Like Van Halen does.. Play the damn lead solo and be done with it..LOL

At one time i didnt care but now i am older, and i have to turn it off.

If it wasnt for AC/DC hits list they would never sell out there tickets in 12 mins. 
You have to give them credit for sticking too what works..never strayed off the beaten path. The bands that do,Usially find they have made a big mistake.

Rick


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

What's this Wal Mart exlusive? I'm picking it up at Future Shop after work today.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> What's this Wal Mart exlusive? I'm picking it up at Future Shop after work today.


I think the Walmart thing was in the USA only.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I think the Walmart thing was in the USA only.


Some Canadians don't read the fine print I guess. Wal-Mart Only - USA Only.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Some Canadians don't read the fine print I guess. Wal-Mart Only - USA Only.


Doesn't surprise me. Wal-mart USA and Canada are two different companies, really. 

PS. We used to have Wal-mart here in Korea (two stores, I think). They folded pretty quickly. The stores weren't particularly well located. Sure, many people will drive 2 hours to go to the closest Costco, but they pretty much sell the same item as they do in the US. The shelves at Wal-mart, on the other hand, were stocked with the same kind of domestic products that are sold at E-mart, the first and largest South Korean chain of discount stores. E-mart has about 100 well-located stores all across the country.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Wow, some great, clueless soinding quoetsform that interview:

"A lot of people were saying 'Ah man, you're going to the big Wal-Mart, you're selling out,' Johnson said.
"Wal-Mart were the only big store to stock all of our albums, every single one of them, and they've never deviated. And they sold AC/DC shirts and pajamas for kids, which we thought was really cool," he said.

So, he's not selling out, but he's happy that there's a store selling acdc kids pajamas? Is he channelling Gene Simmons or something?

I kinda like ACDC in moderation. I've heard this album. It sounds like all the rest of them to me. _Riff-screech-riff-screech-dirty laugh-solo-riff_ wash-rinse-repeat and it still sounds like Benny Hill is writing their lyrics.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

devnulljp said:


> [/I] wash-rinse-repeat and it still sounds like Benny Hill is writing their lyrics.


I don't really think anyone (myself included) listens to AC/DC for their lyrics! 

"let me put my love into you babe,Let me cut your cake with my knife" Deep stuff.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> I don't really think anyone (myself included) listens to AC/DC for their lyrics!
> 
> "let me put my love into you babe,Let me cut your cake with my knife" *Deep stuff.*


He he ! kjdr


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

ne1roc said:


> He he ! kjdr


cue solo...:rockon2:


see what I mean?


----------

